# White Rocks with Holes - Texas Holey Rocks - Where to Buy?



## BUELLER (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good place to purchase Texas Holey Rocks (yes I know, Texas, right?) for my tank? It doesn't necessarily have to be a real rock, an artificial ornament would be fine with me too but something with the EXACT look (except shape of course) Like this:










I googled and saw a few sites with it for sale, but where have others purchased yours from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Try you local fish store or check landscaping companies.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

+1 landscaping companies


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I know you want white but Im just throwing this out there...saw it today online and though about you.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3202491

Too bad youre not local. I have about 50lbs of TX holey rock (its not white, theyre offwhite with some reds and green like the Petsmart piece) in my back yard that I decided not to use.










Also check eBay. Theres alot of TX guys selling it on there but shipping it sometimes alot since those rocks are somewhat heavy.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

http://holeyrockoftexas.com/


----------

